# Apparently Nick Diaz is at it again, has no showed the last three "countdown" tapings



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

*Apparently Nick Diaz is at it again, has no showed the last three "countdown" tapings*










https://twitter.com/MMAjunkieJohn/status/302966669234561024


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hendricks ****ed with his alarm clock.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Is anyone honestly surprised though? I know I'm not.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe they should deduct the cost of the tapings from his purse.

So the next time he bitches about not getting paid enough, Dana can point to the fact he's not doing his job.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

What more hilarious is that you see thick smoke flowing everywhere during the video.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's what White had to say:

"


> Nick Diaz would be an interesting Countdown show too if we can get him to show up for those. How about if he had a professionally, shot by professionals, the best in the business, the best at cutting and producing features on athletes. Imagine how fu*king good that would be. But first we gotta get him to show up for the fu*king interviews, then we could do it. How many did he miss? Four? Three? Three. He missed three interviews. "He showed up for the press conference. I knew something was going to go bad somewhere, you know what I mean? It's just, that's Nick. We've had a crew in Stockton, for two weeks. When he doesn't do an interview, you know how much it costs us? A sh*tload of money. We've got a fu*king crew, rolling around Stockton, not doing a fu*king thing. It costs us a lot of money, and we can't properly sell the fight or Nick Diaz."


While such actions from a fighter would typical raise some serious red flags, White was nonchalant when asked if he was worried about it.

The UFC's head honcho has repeatedly said dealing with Diaz is no walk in the park, but as long as the 29-year-old shows up to fight Georges St. Pierre for the UFC welterweight championship on March 16, 2013, at the Bell Centre in Montreal, he will be satisfied.

It seemed White's comments were the end of it, but clearly Diaz and his camp were unhappy with the way they were being portrayed in the media by White and chose to release a statement on the matter through legal representations.

Here's what Diaz's legal counsel wrote to MMAmania:



> "Dana is mistaken. There is no "crew rolling around Stockton" and Nick did not "miss" three interviews.
> 
> "In fact, several earlier dates were arranged without Nick's knowledge and with no notice to Nick. When Nick learned what had happened, I assisted him in arranging a date and time directly (Thursday, February 14). Nick arrived early and was in good spirits at that February 14 date -- the one and only date he knew about in advance. Nick requires things to be done in an organized and orderly manner. That is the kind of professional he is.






http://www.mmamania.com/2013/2/17/3998292/nick-diaz-no-showed-three-ufc-countdown-shows-mma


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diaz is scared of GSP, for all the talk and bravado the guy is terrified but instead of just admitting it he puts on a tough guy act and refuses to live up to his obligations just hoping the UFC will yank the fight away again. Run Diaz Run.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Diaz is scared of GSP, for all the talk and bravado the guy is terrified but instead of just admitting it he puts on a tough guy act and refuses to live up to his obligations just hoping the UFC will yank the fight away again. Run Diaz Run.


You wouldn't dare utter those words to Nicks face, let's be honest here.

Instead you'd be running Toxic, running.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh toxic you funny dawg scared of GSP hahaha carlos mencia couldn't steal a worse joke than that.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You wouldn't dare utter those words to Nicks face, let's be honest here.
> 
> Instead you'd be running Toxic, running.


I think plenty of people would say that to his face. I'd love the chance to but I know you would never dare utter anything against Lord Diaz himself. Instead you will simply continue to attack people who dare speak out against him knowing full well that you wouldn't say it to their faces much less a real fighter's.

Back to the topic on hand. Is anybody ******* surprised that Diaz flaked again?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> I think plenty of people would say that to his face. I'd love the chance to but I know you would never dare utter anything against Lord Diaz himself. Instead you will simply continue to attack people who dare speak out against him knowing full well that you wouldn't say it to their faces much less a real fighter's.
> 
> Back to the topic on hand. Is anybody ******* surprised that Diaz flaked again?


no... no you wouldn't say it to his face and i can guarantee 99% of people on the web wouldn't say a damn thing bad to any fighters face knowing who they are


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> I think plenty of people would say that to his face. I'd love the chance to but I know you would never dare utter anything against Lord Diaz himself. Instead you will simply continue to attack people who dare speak out against him knowing full well that you wouldn't say it to their faces much less a real fighter's.
> 
> Back to the topic on hand. Is anybody ******* surprised that Diaz flaked again?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good for Diaz. I hope he no-shows everything including the fight at the last second just to teach Dana a karmic lesson on giving out horrendously undeserved title shots when proper contenders are available. 
Somewhere, Johnny Hendricks is smiling.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no... no you wouldn't say it to his face and i can guarantee 99% of people on the web wouldn't say a damn thing bad to any fighters face knowing who they are


I guess I'm part of the 1% here then. You're operating under the assumption that people would be scared to get their ass kicked, am I right? If Diaz wants to kick my ass for saying what appears to be very obvious to me, then he's a terrible person. At the end of the day, if he didn't want people thinking he's scared, he wouldn't be no showing these events knowing that no showing is what got him pulled from their first fight.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Diaz is scared of GSP, for all the talk and bravado the guy is terrified but instead of just admitting it he puts on a tough guy act and refuses to live up to his obligations just hoping the UFC will yank the fight away again. Run Diaz Run.


No, I don't think Dick Niaz is scared of GSP. He doesn't care about GSP as he does not care about absolutely anything, no one, no rules or respect for the sport. He gives the finger to anything he doesn't like, as a spoiled child. And by having all the tolerance in the world to not cope with the show requirements, getting a free title shot and back to the not coping pattern he feels (and looks like) he is somehow charmed, glowing with special freedom to do sh!t where other fighters don't enjoy the same treatment.

And ppl still wish a walking crap like him to hold gold in UFC... That's just sad.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Said it before and I'll bloody say it again. MMA needs Diaz. He's such a wacky character. He is the Tony Montana of MMA. He's the guy that every one points the finger at, the bad guy. You need the bad guys.

I predict this thread to go past ten pages.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Cowgirl said:


> I guess I'm part of the 1% here then. You're operating under the assumption that people would be scared to get their ass kicked, am I right? If Diaz wants to kick my ass for saying what appears to be very obvious to me, then he's a terrible person. At the end of the day, if he didn't want people thinking he's scared, he wouldn't be no showing these events knowing that no showing is what got him pulled from their first fight.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Yes you are correct that is my assumption even without the threat of violence people are intimidated however should said person be a dick to a fighters face knowing that he can't insult you or hurt badly back because you are a fan and he a fighter than you are a dick.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no... no you wouldn't say it to his face and i can guarantee 99% of people on the web wouldn't say a damn thing bad to any fighters face knowing who they are


I'm not afraid to get my ass kicked. It's happened before and Nick would certainly be able to do it. Wouldn't stop me from saying it just like it hasn't stopped me the other times I've gotten my ass kicked. I'm not afraid to speak my mind - even if it costs me. If I can call Matt Hughes a dick to his face I'm fairly sure I won't have an issue saying this to Nick.

The lesson for today? Not everyone is a coward.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> UPDATE: Jonathan Tweedale, a lawyer who represents the Diaz camp, got in touch with MMAmania and provided a statement that denied White's claim Diaz missed any interviews.
> Here's what Tweedale had to say:





> "Dana is mistaken. There is no "crew rolling around Stockton" and Nick did not "miss" three interviews.
> 
> "In fact, several earlier dates were arranged without Nick's knowledge and with no notice to Nick. When Nick learned what had happened, I assisted him in arranging a date and time directly (Thursday, February 14). Nick arrived early and was in good spirits at that February 14 date -- the one and only date he knew about in advance. Nick requires things to be done in an organized and orderly manner. That is the kind of professional he is."


 -TOmmy

This is according to some guy on facebook


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> I'm not afraid to get my ass kicked. It's happened before and Nick would certainly be able to do it. Wouldn't stop me from saying it just like it hasn't stopped me the other times I've gotten my ass kicked. I'm not afraid to speak my mind - even if it costs me. If I can call Matt Hughes a dick to his face I'm fairly sure I won't have an issue saying this to Nick.
> 
> The lesson for today? Not everyone is a coward.


oh you called matt hughes a dick to his face? that's pretty classy i hope he actually did something to you first before you decided to try and humiliate him in front of other people who i assume were there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

nick also said on twitter as did cesar gracie that the story is a bunch of bullshit and I tend to believe those 2 over dana after what dana has been saying recently.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh you called matt hughes a dick to his face? that's pretty classy i hope he actually did something to you first before you decided to try and humiliate him in front of other people who i assume were there.


Yeah he insulted my best friend in front of a whole room full of people. My friend told him that he inspired him to train and fight. Matt Hughes told him not to waste his time and go get a job at McDonald's. I called him a dick and a ******* asshole before security got involved.



UFC_OWNS said:


> nick also said on twitter as did cesar gracie that the story is a bunch of bullshit and I tend to believe those 2 over dana after what dana has been saying recently.


Yeah because Diaz and Cesar Gracie have such sterling reputations. Much more reputable than Dana... wait no. He's a drug using waste of space and Cesar Gracie is delusional. And it's not like Diaz hasn't done shit like this before.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> I'm not afraid to get my ass kicked. It's happened before and Nick would certainly be able to do it. Wouldn't stop me from saying it just like it hasn't stopped me the other times I've gotten my ass kicked. I'm not afraid to speak my mind - even if it costs me. If I can call Matt Hughes a dick to his face I'm fairly sure I won't have an issue saying this to Nick.
> 
> The lesson for today? Not everyone is a coward.


so i'm in the shower and these dudes are like laughing and **** and this one guy is like pretending to jack off with a towel or something. so i charge out of the shower and spear this guy right in the chest with my badass crew cut head. i look like guile from street fighter. so this punk ass is on the ground with a broken sternum, and i'm just standing over him and i don't even notice that i'm naked and my huge ass dick is just swinging in the wind.

so i'm all "you **** boys can play with each other all damn day, for all i care. i just squatted 580 today, and i need a shower." so i walk out still naked and march across the gym to the ladies locker room and get in the shower. all these hot ass bitches are naked in their and they flock to me like i'm goddamn catnip. so i start ****ing all these bitches and **** in the shower, and i'm just thinking to myself, "i'm so damn bad." and they're putting shampoo in my crew cut head. i look like guile from street fighter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Yeah he insulted my best friend in front of a whole room full of people. My friend told him that he inspired him to train and fight. Matt Hughes told him not to waste his time and go get a job at McDonald's. I called him a dick and a ******* asshole before security got involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah because Diaz and Cesar Gracie have such sterling reputations. Much more reputable than Dana... wait no. He's a drug using waste of space and Cesar Gracie is delusional. And it's not like Diaz hasn't done shit like this before.


ahh well then that's a justified case unlike calling nick diaz a dick to his face when he has nothing to do with any fans lives except when they get pictures with him and his bro and noo one has complaints about him there.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> so i'm in the shower and these dudes are like laughing and **** and this one guy is like pretending to jack off with a towel or something. so i charge out of the shower and spear this guy right in the chest with my badass crew cut head. i look like guile from street fighter. so this punk ass is on the ground with a broken sternum, and i'm just standing over him and i don't even notice that i'm naked and my huge ass dick is just swinging in the wind.
> 
> so i'm all "you **** boys can play with each other all damn day, for all i care. i just squatted 580 today, and i need a shower." so i walk out still naked and march across the gym to the ladies locker room and get in the shower. all these hot ass bitches are naked in their and they flock to me like i'm goddamn catnip. so i start ****ing all these bitches and **** in the shower, and i'm just thinking to myself, "i'm so damn bad." and they're putting shampoo in my crew cut head. i look like guile from street fighter.


So me saying I'm not afraid to get my ass kicked is the same as someone claiming to be some super street fighter? Or are you just pissy because you think someone might not be as big of a ***** as you are?



UFC_OWNS said:


> ahh well then that's a justified case unlike calling nick diaz a dick to his face when he has nothing to do with any fans lives except when they get pictures with him and his bro and noo one has complaints about him there.


Diaz is a dick but that's not what the original comment was about. It was bout him being afraid of GSP and doing everything to avoid actually having to fight him. Which a lot of people do have complaints about.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> So me saying I'm not afraid to get my ass kicked is the same as someone claiming to be some super street fighter? Or are you just pissy because you think someone might not be as big of a ***** as you are?
> 
> 
> 
> Diaz is a dick but that's not what the original comment was about. It was bout him being afraid of GSP and doing everything to avoid actually having to fight him. Which a lot of people do have complaints about.



I have relatives from not so far back that were nimibian tribesman. they happen to have fought lions just to become warriors. I dont know what you know about lions but they aren't like your average cat. I bet you would absolutely **** yourself if you ever saw a real life lion.. especially if you were only holding a sharpened stick and you were naked. come talk to me when some of your family members have gone on the zambutu bibjano; aka the trial of life. until you have done half the **** that they have maybe you shouldnt even talk to me like this. I know you think you're hard and **** but guess what pal.. u arent'. now go grow some namibian genes and we'll talk about this **** for real


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You wouldn't dare utter those words to Nicks face, let's be honest here.
> 
> Instead you'd be running Toxic, running.


I would absolutley say it to a guy like Nick Diaz, a guy on the under card no but somebody as high profile as Diaz absolutely. Whats the worst that could happen he takes a swing and I make it to the bank. Saying to the poor saps making 2000 and 2000 not so much. If I gotta take a beating I am gonna get paid. 



UFC_OWNS said:


> oh toxic you funny dawg scared of GSP hahaha carlos mencia couldn't steal a worse joke than that.


 Explain it then Diaz has shown up for his media obligations once he lost the opportunity to face GSP the first time when he was rebooked against Penn then he showed up when he fought Condit. Back to GSP and back to Diaz no showing. Funny he only gets anxiety when he is fighting GSP, hmm me thinks something is fishy. Face it your boy is terrified of frenchy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I would absolutley say it to a guy like Nick Diaz, a guy on the under card no but somebody as high profile as Diaz absolutely. Whats the worst that could happen he takes a swing and I make it to the bank. Saying to the poor saps making 2000 and 2000 not so much. If I gotta take a beating I am gonna get paid.
> 
> Explain it then Diaz has shown up for his media obligations once he lost the opportunity to face GSP the first time when he was rebooked against Penn then he showed up when he fought Condit. Back to GSP and back to Diaz no showing. Funny he only gets anxiety when he is fighting GSP, hmm me thinks something is fishy. Face it your boy is terrified of frenchy.


ok i'll explain it diaz smokes weed with his face in stockton and forgets or can't be bothered, also it hasn't even been proven to be true cesar and nick and a few others say its a bunch of bullshit and they did the tapings


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes you are correct that is my assumption even without the threat of violence people are intimidated however should said person be a dick to a fighters face knowing that he can't insult you or hurt badly back because you are a fan and he a fighter than you are a dick.


Oh, see, there's where we differ, I completely agree that a fan who does that is a complete dick. My point was simply that saying a simple fact like "hey, Nick Diaz, the way you're acting comes off as if you're scared of GSP." A statement like that, drawn from my own perspective on his actions, hell yeah I'd say it to his face. But I wouldn't outwardly call him out just to call him out. That's just disrespectful.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I have relatives from not so far back that were nimibian tribesman. they happen to have fought lions just to become warriors. I dont know what you know about lions but they aren't like your average cat. I bet you would absolutely **** yourself if you ever saw a real life lion.. especially if you were only holding a sharpened stick and you were naked. come talk to me when some of your family members have gone on the zambutu bibjano; aka the trial of life. until you have done half the **** that they have maybe you shouldnt even talk to me like this. I know you think you're hard and **** but guess what pal.. u arent'. now go grow some namibian genes and we'll talk about this **** for real


So you having relatives that weren't pussies makes you not a *****? Doesn't work that way. You have repeatedly made comments on these forums about avoiding pain and being afraid to say something to any of these fighters. That makes you sound awfully scared there, hoss.

Now you're nambian genes can **** off. Having hardass relatives way back means absolutely jack and shit. How about you go through the trial of life and then come back and talk shit. I've got the scars to prove that I've stood up when others have said I should stand down. I walk with a cane because of it. So am I afraid of a single other human being on this planet? No. Does any of that mean that I think I can kick their ass? No. I don't know whether or not I can until the time comes and I either will or won't. Doesn't matter. Never has.

And, for the record, I know quite a bit about lions. I've even hand fed a few and they are impressive animals. Truly they are. The few experiences I've had with them were exceptional. I like predatory animals - though I prefer marine predators. Personal taste.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I called him a dick and a ******* asshole after security got involved.


Fixed.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Fixed.


No the original statement was right.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

It seems to me that there are whole lot of cowards posting in this thread who are afraid to speak their mind because it may result in a butt whooping.

News flash: There are many people in society that are willing to speak their mind no matter the consequences.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> It seems to me that there are whole lot of cowards posting in this thread who are afraid to speak their minds because it may result in a butt whooping.
> 
> News flash: There are many people in society that are willing to speak their mind no matter the consequences.


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok i'll explain it diaz smokes weed with his face in stockton and forgets or can't be bothered, also it hasn't even been proven to be true cesar and nick and a few others say its a bunch of bullshit and they did the tapings


Nick and Cesar the same ones who said they missed the plane to the press conference the first time but Nick would definetly be on the next one? Wait he didn't get one either plane for that press conference did he? Guess he got what he wanted that time, hey can't blame him I would have anxiety to if your told me I have to get in a cage with a one of the p4p best fighters alive especially after I ran my mouth and pissed him off.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Said it before and I'll bloody say it again. MMA needs Diaz. He's such a wacky character. He is the Tony Montana of MMA. He's the guy that every one points the finger at, the bad guy. You need the bad guys.
> 
> I predict this thread to go past ten pages.


Exactly that's why George has seen a knock on his popularity lately. He hasn't had a villain. Everyone needs a villain, look at Anderson people were getting sick of him and were annoyed and wanted him to lose. Here comes Chael now he's back to a fan favorite they are doing the same thing with Jones and Chael it just doesn't seem to be working as well. George needs Diaz, he needs the exact foil of himself to beat up or to be knocked down by. No one would read superman if all he did was fight purse snatchers.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Diaz has fought harder hitters than GSP (lol) before and has the skills to not get subbed, what does he have to be scared of? Losing? he's coming off one. Can't think of anything else.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Cowgirl said:


> Oh, see, there's where we differ, I completely agree that a fan who does that is a complete dick. My point was simply that saying a simple fact like "hey, Nick Diaz, the way you're acting comes off as if you're scared of GSP." A statement like that, drawn from my own perspective on his actions, hell yeah I'd say it to his face. But I wouldn't outwardly call him out just to call him out. That's just disrespectful.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


exactly unless the person was an asshole to me then i wouldn't be as rude as to go up and say your a dick, i hate paul daley and kosheck annoys me and a few others but i would never just go up and say your a dick


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> So you having relatives that weren't pussies makes you not a *****? Doesn't work that way. You have repeatedly made comments on these forums about avoiding pain and being afraid to say something to any of these fighters. That makes you sound awfully scared there, hoss.
> 
> Now you're nambian genes can **** off. Having hardass relatives way back means absolutely jack and shit. How about you go through the trial of life and then come back and talk shit. I've got the scars to prove that I've stood up when others have said I should stand down. I walk with a cane because of it. So am I afraid of a single other human being on this planet? No. Does any of that mean that I think I can kick their ass? No. I don't know whether or not I can until the time comes and I either will or won't. Doesn't matter. Never has.
> 
> And, for the record, I know quite a bit about lions. I've even hand fed a few and they are impressive animals. Truly they are. The few experiences I've had with them were exceptional. I like predatory animals - though I prefer marine predators. Personal taste.



Okay, so I messaged you to ask you to chill, but I'm kind of concerned. I mean, we could hit it off really well, end up having a few drinks, next thing you know you're giving me your number because I'm too shy to ask for it, I finally get up the nerve to call and we take in a movie, have some dinner, I relax, you relax, we go out a few more times, get to know each other's friends, spend a lot of time together, then finally have get past this sexual tension and really develop this intense sex life that is truly incredible, decide our relationship is solid and stable, so we move in together for a while, then a few months later get married, I get a promotion, you get a promotion, we buy a bigger house.

You really want kids, but I really want freedom, but we have a kid anyway, only to find that I am resentful, the sparks start to fade and to rekindle them we have two more lovely kids, but now I work too much to keep up with the bills, have no time for you, you're stressed and stop taking really good care of yourself, so to get past our slow sex life and my declining self-confidence I turn to an outside affair for sexual gratification. You find out because I'm careless and a lousy liar, you throw me out (justifiably so) and we have to explain to the kids why daddy and daddy are splitting up. That's just too sad. Think about the children! For God's sake, if you chill with me and we hit it off, let's just keep it sexual, because we both know where it's going. what do you think?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> so i'm in the shower and these dudes are like laughing and **** and this one guy is like pretending to jack off with a towel or something. so i charge out of the shower and spear this guy right in the chest with my badass crew cut head. i look like guile from street fighter. so this punk ass is on the ground with a broken sternum, and i'm just standing over him and i don't even notice that i'm naked and my huge ass dick is just swinging in the wind.
> 
> so i'm all "you **** boys can play with each other all damn day, for all i care. i just squatted 580 today, and i need a shower." so i walk out still naked and march across the gym to the ladies locker room and get in the shower. all these hot ass bitches are naked in their and they flock to me like i'm goddamn catnip. so i start ****ing all these bitches and **** in the shower, and i'm just thinking to myself, "i'm so damn bad." and they're putting shampoo in my crew cut head. i look like guile from street fighter.


This legit made me lol. Not as a reply buy purely on its own because I know soooooo many people like that.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> This legit made me lol. Not as a reply buy purely on its own because I know soooooo many people like that.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


It's a true story. It's from a chapter in deadmansshand's very own auto biography titled: "The memoires of a narcissistic compulsive liar who makes things up to strangers on the internet". It's this months top seller at Waterstones.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Rambling pointlessness.


Got it. You're just trolling and tossing out random comments. A re-occurring flare up of forum syphilis pretending to be a poster. Cool.



GrappleRetarded said:


> It's a true story. It's from a chapter in deadmansshand's very own auto biography titled: "The memoires of a narcissistic compulsive liar who makes things up to strangers on the internet".


Ah... a direct attack on another poster. How utterly characteristic of you. I can't even bring myself to be mad about it since it's the only way you can respond when you can't win an argument. As has been shown time and time again.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Got it. You're just trolling and tossing out random comments. A re-occurring flare up of forum syphilis pretending to be a poster. Cool.


Jesus christ! I just spit my protein shake all over my damn computer! I looked through your profile pictures and now I'm sitting here hard as a rock, milk all over the place, and sweating like Amy Winehouse in a liquor store. I don't know what to deal with first! You've put me in quite the predicament.

I hope you're happy.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Jesus christ! I just spit my protein shake all over my damn computer! I looked through your profile pictures and now I'm sitting here hard as a rock, milk all over the place, and sweating like Amy Winehouse in a liquor store. I don't know what to deal with first! You've put me in quite the predicament.
> 
> I hope you're happy.


:bored04:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Jesus christ! I just spit my protein shake all over my damn computer! I looked through your profile pictures and now I'm sitting here hard as a rock, milk all over the place, and sweating like Amy Winehouse in a liquor store. I don't know what to deal with first! You've put me in quite the predicament.
> 
> I hope you're happy.


Amy Winehouse doesn't sweat.....anymore.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Got it. You're just trolling and tossing out random comments. A re-occurring flare up of forum syphilis pretending to be a poster. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... a direct attack on another poster. How utterly characteristic of you. I can't even bring myself to be mad about it since it's the only way you can respond when you can't win an argument. As has been shown time and time again.


Are you aware that there are people in this world that have a severe medical condition which causes them to be that way? My mother for instance is one of those people. She is a truck driver that has bad knees and a bad back from driving the truck but you probably do not care about that case either. Oh well I am not one of those people I am 6'4" 245lbs and I exercise every day. I would love to see you say something like to my mother in front of me. Probably never happen though you are probably just an internet tough guy. I doubt very seriously you would say that to someones face. Just my thought.What do you think. Oh I am sorry you probably do not have a brain. I on the other hand will be happy to buy you a plane ticket to come here and see if you have the nerve to say that to someone I know.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Do you bros even lift?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Mindless keyboard warrior rambling


:sarcastic12:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Mirage445 said:


> Do you bros even lift?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread is out of control and infractions are incoming


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

toxic you ruined the tension by not saying banhammer


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> toxic you ruined the tension by not saying banhammer


Believe me OWNS reading the drivel here its damn tempting to bust it out.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Has Diaz been formally diagnosed with social anxiety?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> Has Diaz been formally diagnosed with social anxiety?


the medical term is stoned to the gills stockton slapper


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You wouldn't dare utter those words to Nicks face, let's be honest here.
> 
> Instead you'd be running Toxic, running.


Are you saying that Nick Diaz only likes to confront guys he knows he can beat? :wink01:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ari said:


> Has Diaz been formally diagnosed with social anxiety?


Depends. Do you consider Cesar Gracie saying it as formal? Because while I don't think a BJJ black belt is qualified to do psychological evaluations I don't have that black belt and there may be more to it than I know.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Ari said:


> Has Diaz been formally diagnosed with social anxiety?


Plenty of people with social anxiety don't need to be formally diagnosed. I'm sure most of the people that suffer with it aren't actually mentally diagnosed by the doctor with it, it doesn't really require a professional opinion.

All it takes is to watch any Diaz press interview and you can see the guy is riddled with it. It's probably the reason for why he seems so angry with every thing. I think he's one of the most misunderstood guys in the sport.

@Toxic, was only having a laugh matey. The posts I made were all just jokes, I just think it's funny how seriously deadman takes every thing, I can imagine him looking like this at the monitor:










Again, just jokes. You had to love the street fighter story really man. I look like Guile from street fighter


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Depends. Do you consider Cesar Gracie saying it as formal? Because while I don't think a BJJ black belt is qualified to do psychological evaluations I don't have that black belt and there may be more to it than I know.


I don't believe a damn thing that comes out of Cesar Gracie's mouth, nor do I care to listen to what he has to say. I was simply just curious as to the fact if Nick Diaz actually does have some sort of social anxiety disorder. No disrespect to those saying he has it, but I think it's a pretty awful excuse to use in his defense, especially considering that he has not been formally diagnosed with it.

If this story is true, it's really, really embarrassing that Diaz is so unpofessional and immature.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> I don't believe a damn thing that comes out of Cesar Gracie's mouth, nor do I care to listen to what he has to say. I was simply just curious as to the fact if Nick Diaz actually does have some sort of social anxiety disorder. No disrespect to those saying he has it, but I think it's a pretty awful excuse to use in his defense, especially considering that he has not been formally diagnosed with it.
> 
> If this story is true, it's really, really embarrassing that Diaz is so unpofessional and immature.


I don't believe dana lately for his flip flopping on TRT and how rousey is mike tyson and a lot of other things and nick and cesar said he already filmed it, i don't think there is anything for them to gain out of lying to dana


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Plenty of people with social anxiety don't need to be formally diagnosed. I'm sure most of the people that suffer with it aren't actually mentally diagnosed by the doctor with it, it doesn't really require a professional opinion.
> 
> All it takes is to watch any Diaz press interview and you can see the guy is riddled with it. It's probably the reason for why he seems so angry with every thing. I think he's one of the most misunderstood guys in the sport.
> 
> ...


But the fact remains, if Diaz has not been formally diagnosed, then we can't use it as an excuse for his unprofessional and immature behavior. Evidence suggests that he might indeed have it, but I'm of the opinion that Diaz is just unprofessonal and immature. I know a few people with social anxiety that get up and go to work every day and interact with people, even though they absolutely hate it and might make them as you so humorously stated "sweat like Amy Winehouse in a liquor store."  They do it without complaints and are professional and polite. Why does/should Diaz be excused for years of unprofessional behavior? Even if he *did* have social anxiety disorder, he should seek out help and at least attempt to fufill his obligations as a professional.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I don't believe dana lately for his flip flopping on TRT and how rousey is mike tyson and a lot of other things and nick and cesar said he already filmed it, i don't think there is anything for them to gain out of lying to dana


That's a good point, which is why I was skeptical of the legitimacy of the story. I've heard elsewhere that Diaz actually did finish the primetime special without issues.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> But the fact remains, if Diaz has not been formally diagnosed, then we can't use it as an excuse for his unprofessional and immature behavior. Evidence suggests that he might indeed have it, but I'm of the opinion that Diaz is just unprofessonal and immature. I know a few people with social anxiety that get up and go to work every day and interact with people, even though they absolutely hate it and might make them as you so humorously stated "sweat like Amy Winehouse in a liquor store."  They do it without complaints and are professional and polite. Why does/should Diaz be excused for years of unprofessional behavior? Even if he *did* have social anxiety disorder, he should seek out help and at least attempt to fufill his obligations as a professional.


does anyone in stockton own a pyschologists licence? and i'm not talking about a hoodrat and his medicinal therapy licence


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ari said:


> I don't believe a damn thing that comes out of Cesar Gracie's mouth, nor do I care to listen to what he has to say. I was simply just curious as to the fact if Nick Diaz actually does have some sort of social anxiety disorder. No disrespect to those saying he has it, but I think it's a pretty awful excuse to use in his defense, especially considering that he has not been formally diagnosed with it.
> 
> If this story is true, it's really, really embarrassing that Diaz is so unpofessional and immature.


I think it's ridiculous for people to claim he has it honestly. Someone with true SAD could not perform in front of crowds like he does. At all. They would be a nervous wreck and probably suffer a panic attack.

What Diaz most likely is is anti-social. It fits his behavior better because he doesn't seem anxious or afraid during interviews. He seems pissed off. I just plain don't think he likes dealing with people. Lots of people possess that particular trait.

Of course that's just my opinion. I may have a bachelor's in psychology but it's not my profession and I have no personal interactions with Diaz. It's based entirely off of his behavior in the public eye and is nowhere close to a definitive diagnosis.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Again, you don't need to be formally diagnosed with it. Social Anxiety is becoming increasingly common in the younger generations, mainly due to technology eliminating the use for face to face communication.

If you're some what decent at reading body language, and reading peoples behaviour, you can tell Diaz has social anxiety and extremely low self esteem just from a five minute interview segment. Seriously.

Unable to maintain eye contact for more than just a few seconds. Very low tone of voice, constant mumbling, hard to understand what he's saying because of it. Incoherent speech, constantly looking down at the floor, agitated and fidgety behaviour (anxious).

The dude has some serious self esteem issues, probably comes from a shitty childhood. I don't for one second believe he's a "bad guy" though. The dude has a good heart really, just some anger, esteem and emotional issues. I want to give Nick a hug.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> does anyone in stockton own a pyschologists licence? and i'm not talking about a hoodrat and his medicinal therapy licence


Not sure, but with it's proximity to Sacramento I would imagine that there would be something around there. Diaz has plenty of resources that he can access, it just seems that he refuses to utilize them. If Diaz does have social anxiety disorder, then I truly do feel bad for the man because I know what a bitch that can be. But at the same time, if regular people with a smaller resource base than Diaz can overcome it, and not act like a twelve year old throwing a temper tantrum, then why can't he?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> Not sure, but with it's proximity to Sacramento I would imagine that there would be something round there. Diaz has plenty of resources that he can access,it just seems that he refuses to utilize them. If Diaz does have social anxiety disorder, then I truly do feel bad for the man because I know what a bitch that can be. But at the same time, if regular people with a smaller resource base than Diaz can overcome it, and not act like a twelve year old throwing a temper tantrum, then why can't he?


I don't know if he has social anxiety but all i know is he is awkward around people he doesn't associate with outside of business and marijuana is the tool he uses to help overcome it, that's my opinion on it anyhow I could be wrong


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Ari said:


> Not sure, but with it's proximity to Sacramento I would imagine that there would be something round there. Diaz has plenty of resources that he can access,it just seems that he refuses to utilize them. If Diaz does have social anxiety disorder, then I truly do feel bad for the man because I know what a bitch that can be. But at the same time, if regular people with a smaller resource base than Diaz can overcome it, and not act like a twelve year old throwing a temper tantrum, then why can't he?


It's much easier said than done. Diaz is probably really embarrassed about it, so he won't admit it in the first place and thus won't seek help to get over his demons.

Different people cope with things in their own ways. I think the irony of it all is how socially awkward Diaz is infront of the media, but when locked inside a cage with a massive audience, he's completely at home. The kid is a natural born fighter, there's no doubt about that. Where as some other fighters get real nervous and anxious about their fights beforehand(gsp for example). The mind is so complex.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Again, you don't need to be formally diagnosed with it. Social Anxiety is becoming increasingly common in the younger generations, mainly due to technology eliminating the use for face to face communication.
> 
> If you're some what decent at reading body language, and reading peoples behaviour, you can tell Diaz has social anxiety and extremely low self esteem just from a five minute interview segment. Seriously.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying (I really do and I mean no disrespect with my post), but until we're presented with legitimate evidence (a formal diagnosis from a liscenced psychologist), then we truly don't know if Diaz has social anxiety or not even though there is evidence tha supports both SAD and APD. A great number of people have a few symptoms that may fit a profile of a certain psychological ailment, but may not have it. My older brother swears up and down that he has NVLD (Nonverbal Learning Disorder) because he's terrible at reading body language and can't do Math to save his life. But he doesn't really have it, just some of the traits/symptoms.

I'm not saying Diaz does or does not have SAD because I'm an accountant, not a psychologist. But I still don't think it excuses his ridiculous behavior. Sorry.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

GrappleRetarded, ease up on dem copied replies dude

seriously - 2009 called & they want their copypasta back


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i don't mind diaz being unprofessional because of how many goody two shoes in the uf csay the same generic response and they may go to these things to attempt to promote the fight but really because there so bland it makes me not wanna watch the fight with any emotion because of it, nick not going to these things (though i think he went this time) promotes the fight more ironically imo, i understand if people don't like this type of conducting business but i like my sonnens and diaz bros etc.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You wouldn't dare utter those words to Nicks face, let's be honest here.
> 
> Instead you'd be running Toxic, running.


Toxic also isn't a professional, elite level fighter putting on his mean face in every public appearance he makes talking about how he's going to smash someone. He's making a legitimate, analytical post, not shit talk.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Ari said:


> I get what you're saying (I really do and I mean no disrespect with my post), but until we're presented with legitimate evidence (a formal diagnosis from a liscenced psychologist), then we truly don't know if Diaz has social anxiety or not even though there is evidence tha supports both SAD and APD. A great number of people have a few symptoms that may fit a profile of a certain psychological ailment, but may not have it. My older brother swears up and down that he has NVLD (Nonverbal Learning Disorder) because he's terrible at reading body language and can't do Math to save his life. But he doesn't really have it, just some of the traits/symptoms.
> 
> I'm not saying Diaz does or does not have SAD because I'm an accountant, not a psychologist. But I still don't think it excuses his ridiculous behavior. Sorry.


I'm not saying it's an excuse for his behaviour, but it's some kind of reasoning behind the behaviour to help understand it.

You don't need to be a psychologist to diagnose or tell if some one has SA or low self esteem in all honesty. It's not some complex mental condition like autism which would need proper and thorough diagnosing. Like I said, most people in the world with SA will certainly not have some psych's diagnoses for it, they will have diagnosed themselves.

I have no idea what NVLD is so can't comment on that.



Woodenhead said:


> GrappleRetarded, ease up on dem copied replies dude
> 
> seriously - 2009 called & they want their copypasta back


Hey, the old ones are the best man. You should know that.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TraMaI said:


> Toxic also isn't a professional, elite level fighter putting on his mean face in every public appearance he makes talking about how he's going to smash someone. He's making a legitimate, analytical post, not shit talk.


"Run Diaz run". That's shit talk man, and I'm sure toxic will admit he enjoys talking trash about Diaz himself (Most people do :laugh


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

We all know why Diaz didn't show....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I don't believe dana lately for his flip flopping on TRT and how rousey is mike tyson and a lot of other things and nick and cesar said he already filmed it, i don't think there is anything for them to gain out of lying to dana


They aren't trying to lie to Dana they are lying to the fans in order to try and win in the court of public opinion.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i'll just for dana's response before i commit to anything


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

How many countdown tapings and press conferences did Nick miss for the Condit fight?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> How many countdown tapings and press conferences did Nick miss for the Condit fight?


zero.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

How many press conferences did he miss for BJ Penn?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> How many press conferences did he miss for BJ Penn?


zero.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I wonder if Dana will toss Nick Diaz out on the streets if he doesn't win the title? How much shit can you take from one guy?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

So he only misses press conferences and countdown tapings when he's scheduled to fight GSP. 

I will now wait for Diaz fans to tell me it's all part of Nick and Cezar's grand plan.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> So he only misses press conferences and countdown tapings when he's scheduled to fight GSP.
> 
> I will now wait for Diaz fans to tell me it's all part of Nick and Cezar's grand plan.


you mock it sir but you could be right, i bet it's infuriating gsp that he is always professional and has to be while diaz gets high and does whatever he wants, and i still think dana is full of shit here but we'll see


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Awwww man, a Nick Diaz thread...on a SUNDAY?!?

This can't end well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

a nick diaz thread or a sonnen thread never ends well on any day


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> a nick diaz thread or a sonnen thread never ends well on any day


I only like Chael Sonnen threads on days that end in y.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> So he only misses press conferences and countdown tapings when he's scheduled to fight GSP.
> 
> I will now wait for Diaz fans to tell me it's all part of Nick and Cezar's grand plan.


If his plan is lay on his back and get punched in the face a lot until the ref mercifully stops it for Nick's well being than I bet it works like a charm.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Really goes to show that Nick Diaz has ulterior motives because in the UFC he constantly does this crap only if he is lined up to fight GSP. When he is about to fight GSP then first time, he is nowhere to be found. When he is lined up to fight Penn and Condit, "oh look there he is, waiting like a good boy" and "Where you at George?! I think he is just scared". Now when he is about to fight GSP this time, once again he is nowhere to be found. The pressure of fighting GSP in a big stage either gets to him he that he really doesent believe he can win against GSP and is looking for the back door exit instead of facing it head on like a real inner coward.

The whole "Diaz is afraid of/anxious of/ducking GSP" claim does have ground. I just find it amazing and annoying that Diaz fans can somehow deny this and keep saying that GSP is ducking Diaz. Its like saying that Nate Quarry was a coward because he didnt run after Kalib Starnes. GSP has been doing everything he can to get Diaz to fight him outside of just going to Stockton and jumping Nick on the street. If the fight has major headaches along the way or the fight doesent happen again, I dont know how a level headed Hardcore Nick Diaz Fan can keep blaming everyone else but Nick.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> If his plan is lay on his back and get punched in the face a lot until the ref mercifully stops it for Nick's well being than I bet it works like a charm.


I'm a GSP fan and far from a Nick Diaz fan, but how can you think he would finish Diaz but couldn't finish Hardy or Shields? Nick is one of the hardest guys to finish in the history of MMA, not a chance in hell GSP finishes him.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok. One thing is the fighter. Another is the person and his unprofessional and unpolite outbursts.

Check this out:

There was this guy in my neighborhood diagnosed with SAD. Not only that. The guy was always high and drunk as hell, making all sort of loud noises in the worst possible times of day and night. Throwing garbage on the street. He had this mean Pitbull dog, alway unleashed, that attacked people at occasions making everybody scared all the time and also the dog crapped all over the yards of everybody. Everytime people tried to reason with him he would throw all sort of low level insults and obscene gestures.

You know what? The neighbohood needed a figure like that. Someone to be the villain. Someone to point the finger to all the time and talk about all the time. That poor and sad young fella we all should try to understand was just as needed in the neighborhood as Dick Niaz is needed in UFC, right? Hell, no!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Ok. One thing is the fighter. Another is the person and his unprofessional and unpolite outbursts.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


wow dick niaz what an original and hilarious nickname you should do stand up, why don't you go write an article how we should censor everything to the new york times and don't forget to mention think of the children


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Ok. One thing is the fighter. Another is the person and his unprofessional and unpolite outbursts.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like SAD, just sounds like your neighbour was a massive prick.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> I wonder if Dana will toss Nick Diaz out on the streets if he doesn't win the title? How much shit can you take from one guy?


What if he wins the title and gets popped for weed again. That would really screw things up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rygu said:


> I'm a GSP fan and far from a Nick Diaz fan, but how can you think he would finish Diaz but couldn't finish Hardy or Shields? Nick is one of the hardest guys to finish in the history of MMA, not a chance in hell GSP finishes him.


Styles, Diaz will try and be active from the guard which will create space for GSP to posture up and do some damage. GSP'S opponents have mostly looked to neutralize him from the bottom that isn't Nicks game, being more aggressive from the bottom is taking a risk because it requires space and means leaving yourself more vulnerable. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd squeal like a bitch if Diaz caught GSP in an armbar. (Happily if it isn't obvious)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

makes gsp more vulnerable too because he will actually be threatened instead of nothing happening


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Hey, the old ones are the best man. You should know that.


heh OK, so long as you're not talking about women... 

Regarding the actual topic here, honestly, it is just drama that I can do without; at least the WWE scripts theirs. haha LET'S JUST FIGHT!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Styles, Diaz will try and be active from the guard which will create space for GSP to posture up and do some damage. GSP'S opponents have mostly looked to neutralize him from the bottom that isn't Nicks game, being more aggressive from the bottom is taking a risk because it requires space and means leaving yourself more vulnerable.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I don't doubt GSP will do some good damage, I just don't think he will finish. Nick's guard is too good. Unlike BJ, Nick won't gas either. I hate how it sounds like im a fan of his because im far from it. I just believe he is as unfinishable as any fighter in MMA history versus a fighter of equal weight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Ok. One thing is the fighter. Another is the person and his unprofessional and unpolite outbursts.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


Right. So not showing up for filming is comparable to insulting everybody, being threatening and letting an animal shit all over peoples property?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Right. So not showing up for filming is comparable to insulting everybody, being threatening and letting an animal shit all over peoples property?


Yes, Soo. You picked fast. Every detail is the same. Actually, Dick Niaz is my problematic neighbour himself and Nate is his dog's name.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yes, Soo. You picked fast. Every detail is the same. Actually, Dick Niaz is my problematic neighbour himself and Nate is his dog's name.


:laugh:

Good retort!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Said it before and I'll bloody say it again. MMA needs Diaz. He's such a wacky character. He is the Tony Montana of MMA. He's the guy that every one points the finger at, the bad guy. You need the bad guys.
> 
> I predict this thread to go past ten pages.














GrappleRetarded said:


> Again, you don't need to be formally diagnosed with it. Social Anxiety is becoming increasingly common in the younger generations, mainly due to technology eliminating the use for face to face communication.


Another factor that I personally believe is even bigger than what you mentioned is the acceptance of mental disorders as legitimate conditions. In the past mental disorders were often lumped together or ignored entirely. Even worse, with no knowledge of these conditions or therapy in place, those suffering often did so in silence.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously get on topic or it gets closed,


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I wonder if this is a publicity stunt in itself. Maybe Dana and the Diaz crew are working together on this one to start some rumors and make Diaz seem like the bad boy again. Maybe Dana told Diaz he was going to tweet that and told Diaz' to deny it. I wouldn't be shocked, as it perfectly plays unto Diaz' image and reinforces that he is a bad boy who just doesn't care vs the squeaky clean image that is GSP.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Should Dana be surprised? That's what he gets for booking this undeserving idiot (I say that meaning he's coming off of a loss and no-shows things when he's set up for a million dollar payday) in a main event again.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You wouldn't dare utter those words to Nicks face, let's be honest here.
> 
> Instead you'd be running Toxic, running.


I would do it if he hit me it would be the most expensive punch he ever through.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> I would do it if he hit me it would be the most expensive punch he ever through.


Maybe he wouldn't just punch you, maybe he would beat you senseless and hospitalise you for months on end whilst your drinking fluid from a straw and your body is riddled with broken bones.

You wouldn't talk any trash to Nick Diaz' face, neither would any one else in this thread trying to act like ten men. Let's get a grip of reality here folks.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Maybe he wouldn't just punch you, maybe he would beat you senseless and hospitalise you for months on end whilst your drinking fluid from a straw and your body is riddled with broken bones.
> 
> You wouldn't talk any trash to Nick Diaz' face, neither would any one else in this thread trying to act like ten men. Let's get a grip of reality here folks.


Again, talking trash was not the original statement. The original comment was someone saying that Toxic wouldn't tell Diaz to his face that he was scared of GSP. That is pretty much a fact in my books, and again, it's something I wouldn't definitely say to his face. I wouldn't be doing it to make bank from it or to be a dick, but I would say that he is scared.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Again, talking trash was not the original statement. The original comment was someone saying that Toxic wouldn't tell Diaz to his face that he was scared of GSP. That is pretty much a fact in my books, and again, it's something I wouldn't definitely say to his face. I wouldn't be doing it to make bank from it or to be a dick, but I would say that he is scared.


Toxic specifically said "run Diaz run". That's trash talking lady. I said he wouldn't dare say those words to Nicks face, and I'm certain he, nor any one else in this thread would.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Toxic specifically said "run Diaz run". That's trash talking lady. I said he wouldn't dare say those words to Nicks face, and I'm certain he, nor any one else in this thread would.


Damn it Grapple I try and try to be your friend, I was warming up to you and then you go and say something silly like this. Just because I paraphrased it doesn't make my statement any less valid, I along with probably some others would absolutely say "run Diaz run" to his face. Why? Because like I've already said, the facts suggest it's true. You know what they say, if the shoe fits...

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Damn it Grapple I try and try to be your friend, I was warming up to you and then you go and say something silly like this. Just because I paraphrased it doesn't make my statement any less valid, I along with probably some others would absolutely say "run Diaz run" to his face. Why? Because like I've already said, the facts suggest it's true. You know what they say, if the shoe fits...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


What's silly about my post? You said Toxic wasn't talking trash about Nick Diaz, now that's the silly part. How can you not interpret - "Run Diaz run" as any thing but trash talk? If Toxic said I think Diaz may be scared of GSP and just left it at that, I wouldn't class it as trash talk. But "Run Diaz run", really. And please, don't lie to yourself, you absolutely wouldn't tell Diaz to run to his face. Your bottom lip would be quivering and you'd be shaking in your boots, as would any one else in this thread if they ever thought about saying some thing like that to his face.

"Is it possible you could be scared of a fight with GSP given the circumstances surrounding the fight Nick?". Now that's actually believable, not "Run Diaz Run", lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What's silly about my post? You said Toxic wasn't talking trash about Nick Diaz, now that's the silly part. How can you not interpret - "Run Diaz run" as any thing but trash talk? If Toxic said I think Diaz may be scared of GSP and just left it at that, I wouldn't class it as trash talk. But "Run Diaz run", really. *And please, don't lie to yourself, you absolutely wouldn't tell Diaz to run to his face. Your bottom lip would be quivering and you'd be shaking in your boots, as would any one else in this thread if they ever thought about saying some thing like that to his face.*
> 
> "Is it possible you could be scared of a fight with GSP given the circumstances surrounding the fight Nick?". Now that's actually believable, not "Run Diaz Run", lol.


That's a broad generalization, and most likely a largely incorrect assumption. let's be realistic here, unless you know people personally, it is not plausible to pretend you know how someone would act. Honestly though, you don't know me. Like I said earlier as well, I wouldn't go up and just call him out for the sake of calling him out, that's disrespectful and uncalled for. If however he decided to to start talking shit about GSP or his fight with him, I'd 100% say that. Not a doubt in my mind Toxic would too.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> That's a broad generalization, and most likely a largely incorrect assumption.


I don't think so. I would say he's 99% spot on.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> That's a broad generalization, and most likely a largely incorrect assumption. let's be realistic here, unless you know people personally, it is not plausible to pretend you know how someone would act. Honestly though, you don't know me. Like I said earlier as well, I wouldn't go up and just call him out for the sake of calling him out, that's disrespectful and uncalled for. If however he decided to to start talking shit about GSP or his fight with him, I'd 100% say that. Not a doubt in my mind Toxic would too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


I highly doubt you or Toxic would say "Run Diaz Run" at any point in times to Diaz's face. Listen, we're all guilty of being keyboard warriors from time to time, we all talk trash about fighters online every now and then and it's all fun n' all, but to act like we'd honestly say the same thing to their face, especially a "street thug" like Diaz is just laughable. Really just think about it for a second. You think a character like Diaz would even hesitate to come over and start Stockton Slapping you? This guy isn't like the other fighters in the UFC, he doesn't care. You talk trash to his face, chances are you're going to get a good ol' ass whoopin'. 

And please don't come back at me with the "I'd be prepared to take a beating for it". No you wouldn't. Again, let's not kid ourselves here, we're all keyboard warriors from time to time, it's okay, this is just the internet.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I highly doubt you or Toxic would say "Run Diaz Run" at any point in times to Diaz's face. Listen, we're all guilty of being keyboard warriors from time to time, we all talk trash about fighters online every now and then and it's all fun n' all, but to act like we'd honestly say the same thing to their face, especially a "street thug" like Diaz is just laughable. Really just think about it for a second. You think a character like Diaz would even hesitate to come over and start Stockton Slapping you? This guy isn't like the other fighters in the UFC, he doesn't care. You talk trash to his face, chances are you're going to get a good ol' ass whoopin'.
> 
> And please don't come back at me with the "I'd be prepared to take a beating for it". No you wouldn't. Again, let's not kid ourselves here, we're all keyboard warriors from time to time, it's okay, this is just the internet.


If I sat here and said "I'd be prepared to take a beating for it" then I'd be talking more foolish than you when you make these generalizations. At the end of the day, all the limited by comparison training I have still wouldn't help me take a beating from Nick Diaz. It isn't a matter of being prepared to take a beating, it's a matter of principle. Let me sum it all up here, I would not outwardly disrespect him for no reason, however if he started talking shit, I would say "run Diaz run." Just because you wouldn't, for whatever reason, does not mean that the rest of us share your outlook.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ignore him, Cowgirl. If he wants to pretend everyone is as big a coward as he is let him.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

That could be a nice lawsuit if Diaz beats you up... He would either not show up to the court date, or make an ass of himself in court and bam! Lots of money!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Are we really arguing about this? Come on people.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Condit 1, 3, 4. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Condit 1, 3, 4.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I raise you, Condit 1, 2, 3, and 4.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> If I sat here and said "I'd be prepared to take a beating for it" then I'd be talking more foolish than you when you make these generalizations. At the end of the day, all the limited by comparison training I have still wouldn't help me take a beating from Nick Diaz. It isn't a matter of being prepared to take a beating, it's a matter of principle. Let me sum it all up here, I would not outwardly disrespect him for no reason, however if he started talking shit, I would say "run Diaz run." Just because you wouldn't, for whatever reason, does not mean that the rest of us share your outlook.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


But the thing is you really wouldn't, and neither would deadman or any one else in this thread. You wouldn't say jack shit to his face and you know it.

And the principle? Principle of what? Nick talking trash about GSP in the fight game might I remind you, where hype and trash talk sells fights. So he starts trashing GSP and your "principles" take over and you shout out "Run Diaz run". Again, what bloody principle? 

I don't know what you or the hand feeding Lion deadman are trying to prove here to strangers on the internet. Deadman is trying to prove that he's not a "coward" because he would talk shit to Diaz's face and has hand fed grown wild Lions and apparently verbally challenged Matt Hughes. You'd do it just on the principle. This is just hilarious. Until the day comes where I witness you and deadman approach Nick Diaz in person (on video) and start trash talking him to his face, then you can expect me not to believe a single word of what you say you would do in that situation.

Any ways, I've got Lions to feed. Might have a wrestle with some of the silverback Gorillas down at Chester Zoo whilst I'm at it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

GrappleRetarded said:


> But the thing is you really wouldn't, and neither would deadman or any one else in this thread. You wouldn't say jack shit to his face and you know it.
> 
> And the principle? Principle of what? Nick talking trash about GSP in the fight game might I remind you, where hype and trash talk sells fights. So he starts trashing GSP and your "principles" take over and you shout out "Run Diaz run". Again, what bloody principle?
> 
> ...


Trash talking to hype a fight if you're going go to all of the events leading up to the fight is one thing. Talking trash and not backing it up is quite another, that's the principle, backing up what you say. This is my last post on the matter because just as I know I would say this thing to Diaz's face, I really don't need you to believe it for it to be true. If you want video proof, feel free to arrange a meet up for me, I live in Kentville Nova Scotia, Canada. 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

I actually have to agree with Cowgirl. I know several people in my life who simply have balls of steel. They aren't scared in the slightest to smack talk or speak their mind to a celebrity fighter directly to their face. I'll admit I prob wouldn't have the balls to say such things to a pro fighters face, but to say no one in the world would is absolutely false. If I know several people in my small little bubble of a world, there absolutely is a large percentage of people overall who really could do it without a flinch.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Trash talking to hype a fight if you're going go to all of the events leading up to the fight is one thing. Talking trash and not backing it up is quite another, that's the principle, backing up what you say. This is my last post on the matter because just as I know I would say this thing to Diaz's face, I really don't need you to believe it for it to be true. If you want video proof, feel free to arrange a meet up for me, I live in Kentville Nova Scotia, Canada.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


What do you mean not backing it up? When does Diaz not back his trash talk up? He turns up to his fights and he stands in front of the other person and tries to beat them up until they fall over and give in. He has an iron chin and is virtually unfinishable in his weight class.

Nick Diaz doesn't back things up because he no shows press conferences and count down shows. Fantastic logic. Let me know when Diaz no shows a fight.

I don't care about where you live and no I won't be coming to pay you a visit. 

You come on an online message board and try to tell me you'd talk trash to Nick Diaz's face. I'm not ever going to believe this under any circumstances.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

BlueLander said:


> I actually have to agree with Cowgirl. I know several people in my life who simply have balls of steel. They aren't scared in the slightest to smack talk or speak their mind to a celebrity fighter directly to their face. I'll admit I prob wouldn't have the balls to say such things to a pro fighters face, but to say no one in the world would is absolutely false. If I know several people in my small little bubble of a world, there absolutely is a large percentage of people overall who really could do it without a flinch.


I never said there are no people in the world that wouldn't do such a thing, and you're talking about people you know in your personal life. I also know wild people IRL that wouldn't hesitate to talk shit to a fighters face. But my friend, this is an online internet forum, not reality, and when some random member starts talking about they'd talk trash to a professional fighters face, the chances are, they're most likely full of shit.

This is the INTERNET folks. Do you think that if I crossed paths with deadmanshand in real life that we'd immediately start grappling like a couple of silver back gorillas? NO. We'd probably laugh our asses off at some of the shit we said to each other on THE INTERNET and have a merry old time.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I never said there are no people in the world that wouldn't do such a thing, and you're talking about people you know in your personal life. I also know wild people IRL that wouldn't hesitate to talk shit to a fighters face. But my friend, this is an online internet forum, not reality, and when some random member starts talking about they'd talk trash to a professional fighters face, the chances are, they're most likely full of shit.


Fair enough. Maybe I misread. I don't know any members of this board personally so I can't speak on what they would or would not do. Also the internet is notoriously known for 'keyboard warriors'. But really I wouldn't waste time telling people they would or wouldn't do it bro. Just kinda leads to arguments and discussions that can't be proved or disproved. I'd just ignore and move on :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I never said there are no people in the world that wouldn't do such a thing, and you're talking about people you know in your personal life. I also know wild people IRL that wouldn't hesitate to talk shit to a fighters face. But my friend, this is an online internet forum, not reality, and when some random member starts talking about they'd talk trash to a professional fighters face, the chances are, they're most likely full of shit.
> 
> This is the INTERNET folks. Do you think that if I crossed paths with deadmanshand in real life that we'd immediately start grappling like a couple of silver back gorillas? NO. We'd probably laugh our asses off at some of the shit we said to each other on THE INTERNET and have a merry old time.


Its absurd this is still being discussed, seriously how can this discussion still be going on? "You wouldn't walk up and trash talk Diaz like that in person!!" No shit, guess what most people wouldn't walk up and talk shit like that to 100 pound weakling because its just not how human beings interact, if it some how came up in a conversation I would absolutely not be scared Diaz would physically confront me . Please come off this whole Diaz would Stockton slap you, please get real Diaz is hated do your realize how many fans likely talk shit to him on a pretty much daily basis? If Diaz ran around slapping everybody who looked at him funny the guy would be in jail by now. I don't know what part of your POV is the most absurd but the fact its still being discussed is laughable at best. 



Now back relative to topic you said that Diaz backs up his trash talk but guess what he showed up to all his press obligations in the past something he hasn't done with GSP. He wasn't having anxiety attacks that were preventing him from living up to his job obligations. When he gets booked to fight GSP that starts and he fails to live up to his obligations because he is looking for an out. Diaz doesn't believe he has a chance of winning and losing the opportunity to fight GSP again allows him to save face. I truly believe that is true.

And because its web forum and opinons are kinda the point. 
*Run Diaz Run.*


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Its absurd this is still being discussed, seriously how can this discussion still be going on? "You wouldn't walk up and trash talk Diaz like that in person!!" No shit, guess what most people wouldn't walk up and talk shit like that to 100 pound weakling because its just not how human beings interact, if it some how came up in a conversation I would absolutely not be scared Diaz would physically confront me . Please come off this whole Diaz would Stockton slap you, please get real Diaz is hated do your realize how many fans likely talk shit to him on a pretty much daily basis? If Diaz ran around slapping everybody who looked at him funny the guy would be in jail by now. I don't know what part of your POV is the most absurd but the fact its still being discussed is laughable at best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You actually think that all of these online internet Diaz haters approach him on a daily basis and talk shit to his face? Good lord, what kind of reality do you live in? You know why you don't hear stories of Nick beating up random fans for talking shit to his face? Because NONE of them have the damn balls to do it, that's why. They sit on the internet and bash in the form of youtube comments and online forum posts, but when push comes to shove, they won't do a damn thing.

The closest thing on video to a fan trash talking Diaz came from a fan at the weigh ins of the Nate/Diaz - Jim Miller fight. Some moron is at the crowd in the weigh ins recording the entire thing and he starts shouting out to Nate and Nick insulting them from the crowd. Nick catches on, hears the moron talking trash, gives him the evil eye and approaches the fan whilst he was walking back stage. Can you guess what happened next? Soon as Nick made eye contact, he went as quiet as a church mouse and shut the **** up, just like every other god damn internet warrior would do in the exact same situation


I think it's hilarious you think Diaz has a legion of haters that insult him on a daily basis in real life to his face.

Diaz has missed press conferences and media obligations in the past also, not just for the GSP fights. Do some damn research.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You actually think that all of these online internet Diaz haters approach him on a daily basis and talk shit to his face? Good lord, what kind of reality do you live in? You know why you don't hear stories of Nick beating up random fans for talking shit to his face? Because NONE of them have the damn balls to do it, that's why. They sit on the internet and bash in the form of youtube comments and online forum posts, but when push comes to shove, they won't do a damn thing.
> 
> The closest thing on video to a fan trash talking Diaz came from a fan at the weigh ins of the Nate/Diaz - Jim Miller fight. Some moron is at the crowd in the weigh ins recording the entire thing and he starts shouting out to Nate and Nick insulting them from the crowd. Nick catches on, hears the moron talking trash, gives him the evil eye and approaches the fan whilst he was walking back stage. Can you guess what happened next? Soon as Nick made eye contact, he went as quiet as a church mouse and shut the **** up, just like every other god damn internet warrior would do in the exact same situation
> 
> ...


Diaz punking out a fan doesn't mean he would have done anything but shit talk back in an attempt to try and rile up the crowd even more. 

I don't know how you think Diaz a guy who embraces the heel role doesn't have people mouth off at him considering guys like Forrest Griffen and Chuck Liddell have discussed having to deal with it and considering people used to do it to a prime Mike Tyson. Pretty much all high profile fighters are gonna run into some fan shit talking them at some point no matter how popular they are.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

diaz 1,2,3,4,5


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Diaz punking out a fan doesn't mean he would have done anything but shit talk back in an attempt to try and rile up the crowd even more.
> 
> I don't know how you think Diaz a guy who embraces the heel role doesn't have people mouth off at him considering guys like Forrest Griffen and Chuck Liddell have discussed having to deal with it and considering people used to do it to a prime Mike Tyson. Pretty much all high profile fighters are gonna run into some fan shit talking them at some point no matter how popular they are.


"Pretty much all high profile fighters are gonna run into *some fan*"

A few crazy fans who don't give a shit they are going to run into yes. Abuse from a legion of haters on a daily basis? On the internet in text format? Absolutely, there's thousands upon thousands of comments. Face to face in person? Absolutely not, only the few crazies.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> "Pretty much all high profile fighters are gonna run into *some fan*"
> 
> A few crazy fans who don't give a shit they are going to run into yes. Abuse from a legion of haters on a daily basis? On the internet in text format? Absolutely, there's thousands upon thousands of comments. Face to face in person? Absolutely not, only the few crazies.


Daily basis in his day to day life may be an exaggeration but if you think when he is out doing any kind of publicity or at weigh ins, cornering other fighters etc that its not a part of his life that is absurd the guys certainly gets far more verbal abuse from strangers than you or I due to his high profile nature.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Daily basis in his day to day life may be an exaggeration but if you think when he is out doing any kind of publicity or at weigh ins, cornering other fighters etc that its not a part of his life that is absurd the guys certainly gets far more verbal abuse from strangers than you or I due to his high profile nature.


Again, I just can't see that myself. Sure he's high profile, and high profile celebrities are going to be subject to a lot of verbal abuse, but Nick isn't just any high profile guy. He's a world class, professional fighter with a reputation for being a bit of a "street thug". All of his "haters" know this, and that's the main reason they won't be hurling verbal abuse at him face to face, because they know on the off chance he could beat them senseless.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Again, I just can't see that myself. Sure he's high profile, and high profile celebrities are going to be subject to a lot of verbal abuse, but Nick isn't just any high profile guy. He's a world class, professional fighter with a reputation for being a bit of a "street thug". All of his "haters" know this, and that's the main reason they won't be hurling verbal abuse at him face to face, because they know on the off chance he could beat them senseless.


People in public generally don't fear physical altercations, its the strength in numbers deal.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

alright you two break it up


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread is going nowhere and never getting back on topic.


----------

